# Repair/Servicing tie ups



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

I started my roastery business back in April. One of the questions I often get asked is 'do you offer servicing and repair?'

Of course not! I started this business because I am passionate about coffee, not to become a repair man, but that's not what the customer wants to hear. They would rather settle for sub-standard coffee and have the whole headache of what happens when the machine breaks down taken away, so, they buy into a package that it is very difficult to prise them away from.

One day, the business might be big enough to employ its own repair man. In the meantime can anyone please advise if they know of any reputable repair/servicing companies that would operate with the roaster as the middle man, sort of as a distributor of their services? Failing that, can anyone recommend reputable repair/servicing companies?

I am in the South-East.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hi Dan,

We have a single engineer covering London (within M25) if you need to use us for installations, repair, diagnostics, warranty call outs etc let us know. The engineer is fully trained on all espresso machines we sell and distribute.


----------

